# Neue Maus gesucht



## Fendrin (28. Februar 2009)

Hi,

nachdem zuerst die Razer Pro|Click v1.6 den Geist aufgegeben hat, hat es jetzt auch meine Copperhead erwischt.
Nach 2,5 Jahren.
(Die Copperhead hatte ich schonmal kurz nach dem Kauf umgetauscht)

Beide Mäuse gehen in unregelmäßigen Abständen aus (leuchten nichtmehr), bleiben hängen (leuchten, Mauszeiger ist nichtmehr bewegbar) oder der PC erkennt, dass die Mäuse aus und wieder eingesteckt wurden.

Getestet an 2 PCs, ein System mit XP, das Andere mit Vista. Symptome bleiben bestehen.

Deswegen bin ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen Maus. 

Benötigt wird die Maus primär zum Spielen. Hauptsächlich von LotrO (paar zusätzliche Tasten wären daher angebracht), wir aber auch ab und zu für ein paar Runden CSS oder DodS gebraucht.

Der Preis ist relativ egal, da ich die Maus täglich mehrere Stunden in der Hand hab, will ich daran nicht sparen. 

Ansonsten, ich bin für alle Hersteller offen, ausser Razer. 1x Umtausch, 2mal Defekt kurz nach Ende der Garantiezeit -.-

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Aromat05 (28. Februar 2009)

http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/mice_poi...59&cl=ch,de ich finde die recht gut! sie leuchte zwar nicht oder halt MX518 das älter model.


----------



## Fendrin (28. Februar 2009)

Hi,

die schaut schonmal nicht schlecht aus. 
Weis jmd zufällig, was das für eine Maus ist (eine normale "G7" ist es jedenfalls nicht)
Wo gibt es die zu kaufen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Februar 2009)

Meine Empfehlungen in dieser Reihenfolge:

Platz 1:
*Roccat Kone* 
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a311164.html

Platz 2:
*Gigabyte GM-M8000*
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a402196.html

Platz 3:
*Microsoft SideWinder*
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a314113.html


----------



## Fendrin (28. Februar 2009)

Hi,

die Roccat Kone schaut auch lecker aus.
Ich notier mir mal alles was hier gepostet wird, und schau bei Gelegenheit mal beim "Ich-bin-doch-so-blöd" Markt vorbeit, um die Mäuse zu befummeln. 
Im Inet eine Maus kaufen, ohne sie vorher nichtmal in der Hand gehabt zu haben... Ich weis nicht so recht...
m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Asoriel (28. Februar 2009)

Meine Empfehlung: 

1. Logitech G9 (x)   <= ganz klarer Favorit, der Konkurenz überlegen (persönliche Meinung)
2. Roccat Kone 
3. Logitech G5 refresh

Ich hatte selbst die Razer Lachesis, welche aber recht früh den Geist aufgegeben hat. Von Razer lass ich die Finger, die Qualität passt mir nicht und der Support war auch unter aller Sau.


----------



## RubenPlinius (28. Februar 2009)

von der roccat kone rate ich ab - ziemlich vielen leuten bricht das mausrad durch (bekannten von mir auch)

meine persönliche empfehlung:
Logitech G9(x)

andere, sehr gute mäuse:
Logitech MX518
Logitech G5/7

salut


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Februar 2009)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> von der roccat kone rate ich ab - ziemlich vielen leuten bricht das mausrad durch (bekannten von mir auch)


Muss ich leider bestätigen. Hab das gerade mal ergooglelt. Da scheint es tatsächlich große Probleme mit zu geben. Also sollte man diese erst mal vom Wunschzettel streichen.
Die Empfehlung von mit der Gigabyte auf Platz 2 rückt somit auf Platz 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese sieht zwar Designtechnisch nicht so toll aus, hat dafür aber wohl bei der Software und Progammierung die Nase vorn.


----------



## Ogil (28. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe mit meiner Kone keinerlei Probleme. Grobmotoriker bekommen alles kaputt. Wer Angst um sein Mausrad hat, sollte dann vielleicht doch zur G9 greifen - oder zur Sidewinder...


----------



## Soramac (28. Februar 2009)

Ich hab die Razer Lachesis die ist einfach genial, hab keine Probleme. 

Nur, das ich jedesmal, wenn Ich den PC neu hochfahre den USB Stecker neurein stecken muss von der Maus, damit sie wieder funktoniert :/


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Februar 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Grobmotoriker bekommen alles kaputt.


Also ich glaube kaum dass das irgendetwas damit zu tun hat. Ich habe vor dem Problem der Roccat noch nie was darüber gelesen, das sowas überhaupt kaputt gehen kann.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Februar 2009)

Würde die Logitech MX518 nehmen, die ist nach wie vor super und genügt allen Ansprüchen, meiner Meinung nach. Schnell genug, auch für Shooter, top Ergonomie und mehr bräuchte ich garnicht. Und das ganze für knapp 30 Euro, was will man mehr.


----------



## RubenPlinius (28. Februar 2009)

http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B0012...erBy=addOneStar

genug käuerimpressionen die das thema kone behandeln - hat mich auch davon abgehalten mir die maus zu kaufen - und als meinem kumpel das auch noch gebrochen ist war ich echt froh xD (also...nicht schadenfroh, sondern seelig dass ich mir das ding nicht geholt hab^^)

wichtig bei einer maus sind nicht nur kompatiblität, features und ausgereifte software, sondern auch die verarbeitung - keiner kann was mit ner maus anfangen die schnell hin wird

salut


----------



## Shefanix (28. Februar 2009)

Also wenn ich das hier über die Kone so lese, ich glaub ich kauf mir zum Geburtstag dann doch ne andere. Vielleicht die G9 oder die MX518. Oder hat hier mal jemand ne Maus bei der man die DPI einstellen und das Gewicht verändern kann?


----------



## RubenPlinius (28. Februar 2009)

bei der G9 kannst du beides machen - ich hab sie und bin echt überzeugt! meine beste maus bis jetzt - allerdings auch teuer genug in meinen augen xD
http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-G9-Laser-Mau...4812&sr=8-1
die mx 518 ist spitzenklasse für ihren preis
http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-MX518-Refres...4828&sr=1-1
hab sie 2 oder 3 jahre lang gehabt und war sehr zufrieden - für normale ansprüche eines gamers reicht sie absolut (hab damit einwandfrei mmos, fps, rts und solitär gespielt)


----------



## Asoriel (28. Februar 2009)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich hab die Razer Lachesis die ist einfach genial, hab keine Probleme.
> 
> Nur, das ich jedesmal, wenn Ich den PC neu hochfahre den USB Stecker neurein stecken muss von der Maus, damit sie wieder funktoniert :/



war bei mir genau das selbe Spiel mit der Maus, bis sie anschließen verreckt ist. Aber über den mehr als schlechten Support seitens Razer hab ich mich ja schon oft genug ausgelassen.

@Shefanix: Ganz klar die Logitech G9, die hab ich hier auch und die ist einfach nur herrlich!


----------



## Klos1 (28. Februar 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das hier über die Kone so lese, ich glaub ich kauf mir zum Geburtstag dann doch ne andere. Vielleicht die G9 oder die MX518. Oder hat hier mal jemand ne Maus bei der man die DPI einstellen und das Gewicht verändern kann?



Jo, mit meiner G5 kann man das machen. Wobei ich das mit den Gewichten noch nie genutzt habe, bzw. ich hab einfach alles reingestopft

DPI einstellen kann man direkt an der Maus. 400, 800 u. 2000dpi, mehr brauch ich nicht. Hatte mal eine mit 3200dpi getestet, aber das ist mir zu krass
Mehr als 2000dpi brauch ich einfach nicht. Das ist nach meinen Empfinden mehr schlecht als recht.

Die G9 gibt es ja sogar bis 5000dpi Aber die käme allein schon der Form halber nicht für mich in Frage. Finde die G5 da deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Februar 2009)

Naja, das mit der Form ist Geschmackssache. Die Lachesis fand ich super. Die MX518 hab ich auch hier liegen neben der G9, da ist mir die MX518 (selbe Form wie G5) zu klobig, und ich hab nicht unbedingt kleine Hände.

Und zum Thema DPI: Alles über 2.000 ist einfach nur Marketing. Mir kann keiner erzählen, dass er mit 4.000 wie zum Beispiel bei der Lachesis zurecht kommt. Da bewegt man die Maus bei 1280x1024 nur ca. 5mm und fährt den gesammten Monitor ab. Flott mag das sein, aber präzise ist was anderes. Die G9 (ebenso wie damals die Lachesis) benutz ich mit 2.000 DPI was ich angenehm find. Die Razer Mamba hat sogar 5.600. Aber wie Klos schon sagte, alles ab 2.000 ist eigentlich Schwachsinn und dient in meinen Augen nur als Verkaufsargument.
Ein Laser, welcher max. 5.600 DPI kann ist bei 2.000 auch nicht präziser als einer, der eh maximal 2.000 kann.
Die G9 hat max. 3.200 DPI, die G9x hat die von Klos angesprochenen 5.000. Die G9x hat aber eine graue Oberschale was nicht so gut aussieht wie das schwarz der "normalen" G9.


----------



## Dracun (28. Februar 2009)

bin seit 4 jahren ca nutzer einer G5 und mehr als nur zufrieden^^
benutze immer die 2000dpi (meine frau kommt net damit klar^^)
und als Signalrate nutze ich die 1000 Signale pro Sek.


absolut perfekt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



falls es irgendwer mir net glauben will^^


----------



## Asoriel (28. Februar 2009)

nur so als Hinweiß: Bei weniger Signalen pro Sekunde wird der Zeiger noch schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (28. Februar 2009)

hey kommja so schon teilweise net mit^^...aber wieso sollte er bei weniger signalen schneller sein??..erklär mir des bitte...(und des meine ich net böse sondern wissbegierig^^)


----------



## Klos1 (28. Februar 2009)

Jo, die Form ist natürlich immer Geschmacksache und einfach abhängig von der Hand. Ich persönlich gehe immer zu Saturn, Blödmarkt oder was auch immer um die Maus mal in der Hand zu haben. Und dann bestell ich sie im Internet

Die Razor gefallen mir auch nicht so, von der Form her. Für mich ist die G5 bisher von der Form her immer noch das Nonplusultra. Und die Kone liegt auch saugeil in der Hand. Von der Optik ist sie in meinen Augen unübertroffen. Was an der Sache mit dem Rad dran ist, weiß ich nicht. Gelesen hab ich allerdings auch schon viel.

Mich störte an ihr einzig und allein der Druckpunkt, der beiden vorderen Tasten. Irgendwie gaben die mir nicht genug Feedback. Was ich an der Kone halt sehr verlockend finde, sind die Makrofeatures. Hat die G9 eigentlich ne Makrofunktion?


----------



## Asoriel (28. Februar 2009)

nene, ist schon okay. Warum das so ist kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber das war bei der Razer Lachesis so und ist bei der G9 das selbe.

Edit: Ja klar, die G9 hat sogar eine sehr ausgiebige Makrofunktion. Ich mach gleich mal nen Screenshot und editier ihn rein.

So, hier die versprochenen Screens: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im ersten sieht man, dass man wirklich jede Taste belegen kann wie man mag. Im 2. sieht man den Makromanager, in dem Fall hab ich Schritt vor/Schritt zurück in Photoshop in meinem Photoshop-Profil eingestellt.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Februar 2009)

Sieht sehr komfortabel aus


----------



## Shefanix (28. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube ich werd mich dann zwischen der G9 und der G5 entscheiden. Mal schauen wieviel Geld ich hab.


----------



## Asoriel (28. Februar 2009)

ja, der Treiber ist wirklich klasse. Mich wunderts nur ein bischen, dass die Bilder so eine schlechte Qualität haben. Aber stört ja nicht weiter, man erkennt alle relevanten Sachen. Hab ich mit dem "Snipping Tool" ausgeschnitten...vielleicht liegts daran.


----------



## Klos1 (28. Februar 2009)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die schaut schonmal nicht schlecht aus.
> Weis jmd zufällig, was das für eine Maus ist (eine normale "G7" ist es jedenfalls nicht)
> ...



Das ist die Schumi-Edition mit Carbon-Einlage


----------



## Asoriel (28. Februar 2009)

das ist übrigens die LAN-Version welche eben im Carbon-Look kommt mit einer sogenannten "Lan-Box" in der man die Maus, den Empfänger und die Akkus sicher unterbringen und mitnehmen kann. Erhältlich wird sie aber wohl nirgends mehr sein.


----------



## Fendrin (1. März 2009)

Hi,

die G7 (im Carbon Look) hat es mir irgendwie angetan.
Ist die zu empfehlen?

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Hans Würstchen (1. März 2009)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die G7 (im Carbon Look) hat es mir irgendwie angetan.
> Ist die zu empfehlen?
> ...


Wo gibts denn die zu bestellen? Bei Google findet man nur bilder von der und bei Amazon nur diese [post="0"]G7 Cordless Carbon[/post] . Die sieht nämlich derb geil aus.^^


----------



## Asoriel (1. März 2009)

Hans Würstchen der Link ist tot. Kaufen wirst du die G7 LAN-Edition (die mit dem Carbon-Look) wohl nurnoch bei eBay, und zwar total überteuert, da es eben eine limitierte Edition ist.

@Fendrin: Im Prinzip ist die G7 eine super Maus. Du hast 2 Akkus, solang du den einen leer spielst lädt der andere auf, also keine Wartezeiten, und die Maus ist auch die kabellose Maus mit der 2. kürzesten Reaktionszeit, schneller ist nur die Razer Mamba. Trotzdem wirst du denken, du hättest eine Maus mit Kabel.
Das einzige, was für mich persönlich sehr zum Nachteil wäre, ist, dass nur ein Daumenbutton vorhanden ist. Aber das muss jeder selbst für sich entscheiden.

Mehr Chancen beim kaufen werdet Ihr wohl haben, wenn Ihr nach dem offiziellen Namen, als G7 LAN Edition, sucht. Man sollte vielleicht erwähnen, dass die Maus eine sehr glatte Oberfläche hat, was für mich ein Kritikpunkt wäre. Wenn man trockene Hände hat mag das okay sein, aber bei feuchten Händen (was ich glücklicherweiße nicht habe) ist die Maus sehr schnell verdreckt.
Das hässliche Grün der normalen G7 sieht live weit weniger schlimm aus, da es mehr ein dunkelgrün mit Perleffekt ist.


----------



## Max der Orc (1. März 2009)

Die G7 hatte mein Freund war sehr zufrieden damit. Der Spaß endete nur als sie ihm runtergefallen ist. Die Maus ist aber wirklich super, die Beste kabellose finde ich.



Ich habe gerade mal bei ebay gegugt, die Preise sind ja wahnsinn! Mein Freund hat da fast die Hälfte bezahlt.


----------



## Max der Orc (1. März 2009)

Die Preise sind aber auch sehr unterschiedlich, ich würde mir die für 50€ kaufen.


----------



## Fendrin (1. März 2009)

Hm, 

ich die Maus spricht mich eigtl nur im Carbon Look an, nur dafür 40€ mehr zu zahlen. Weis nicht, das geht ein wenig in die Richtung "das Geld mit beiden Händen zum Fenster rauswerfen".

Die MX518 und G5 Refresh sind auf jeden Fall schonmal in der näheren Auswahl =)


m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## 1220borki (1. März 2009)

auf jeden fall wieder ne razor die sind doch endgeil


----------



## Fendrin (1. März 2009)

> auf jeden fall wieder ne razor die sind doch endgeil



Ja, so geil, dass die erste nach 2 Monaten nichtmehr funktioniert, und ich sie Umtauschen muss.
Nach 2 Jahren im Abstand von ca 4 Monaten werden dann beide kaputt.

Eingangspost gelesen?
Denk nicht...

NIE wieder Raz*e*r

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Hans Würstchen (1. März 2009)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Ja, so geil, dass die erste nach 2 Monaten nichtmehr funktioniert, und ich sie Umtauschen muss.
> Nach 2 Jahren im Abstand von ca 4 Monaten werden dann beide kaputt.
> 
> Eingangspost gelesen?
> ...


Also wenn du die G7 willst ruf doch mal bei Amazon an und frag ob das die Lan Version ist oder die normale. Ich würde es auch gerne wissen.


----------



## Dagonzo (1. März 2009)

1220borki schrieb:


> auf jeden fall wieder ne razor die sind doch endgeil


Jo das sind sowas von endgeil flache Dinger die kommen mir ganz sicher nicht ins Haus. Ergononie ist wohl nicht gerade deren Stärke. Hauptsache mit Werten und Aussehen protzen, zu überteuerten Preisen. (Meine Meinung)


----------



## Klos1 (1. März 2009)

Finde die Razor von der Ergonomie auch unter aller Sau. Aussehen top, Ergonomie Flop. Wobei das Geschmackssache ist. Was ich bei Razor auch immer schon scheiße fand, daß die Daumentasten einfach viel zu umständlich zu erreichen sind. Und die Verarbeitung sagt mir auch nicht zu.

Technik ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben, genauso, wie das Aussehen. Das war es dann aber auch schon.

Ich würde die Logitech MX518 kaufen, wenn man nicht viel ausgeben möchte. Alternativ G5 Refresh oder G9 von Logitech, wenn es etwas mehr sein darf.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (1. März 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Finde die Razor von der Ergonomie auch unter aller Sau. Aussehen top, Ergonomie Flop. Wobei das Geschmackssache ist. Was ich bei Razor auch immer schon scheiße fand, daß die Daumentasten einfach viel zu umständlich zu erreichen sind. Und die Verarbeitung sagt mir auch nicht zu.
> 
> Technik ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben, genauso, wie das Aussehen. Das war es dann aber auch schon.
> 
> Ich würde die Logitech MX518 kaufen, wenn man nicht viel ausgeben möchte. Alternativ G5 Refresh oder G9 von Logitech, wenn es etwas mehr sein darf.


Jup dem kann ich nur zustimmen. 

Ich selbst hab die MX 518 seit ca. 1 Jahr und bis darauf das am Logitech Logo die Farbe ein bisschen ab ist, ist alles wunderbar.


----------



## Asoriel (1. März 2009)

Wenn man eine ganz exklusive (und meiner Meinung nach mehr als bescheuerte Maus) will, sollte man zur Saitek Cyborg greifen. Das kann man nicht in Worte fassen, das muss man sich angesehen haben:


Mir kommt auch kein Razer-Produkt mehr ins Haus. Die G9 dagegen will ich niemehr hergeben, auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert.


----------



## Aromat05 (1. März 2009)

LOL die Maus ist geil! 

Echt der Hammer, Cool wär es wen man denn pc aufstarten und sie dann immer so raus fährt und beim runterfahren wie zu geht.


----------



## Asoriel (1. März 2009)

naja, offen sieht die enorm unbequem aus.


----------



## Aromat05 (1. März 2009)

Gut da könntest du recht haben!


----------



## Dagonzo (1. März 2009)

Da muss man ja Angst haben sich was zu klemmen. Wer kauft sowas?^^


----------



## Asoriel (1. März 2009)

ich sicherlich nicht...ich find sie optisch enorm hässlich, mit 70€ viel zu teuer, sieht unbequem aus, und dass man die Tasten gut erreichen kann, kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen =)


----------



## Aromat05 (2. März 2009)

Hallo ich hab auch ne Copperhead -_- ^^ der dummste kauf meines Lebens,
ja ich hatte vor der Copperhead die Logitech MX518 die aber nach 2 jahen täglichen gebraucht sehr abgenuzt war  

Kauft ihr mir eine Copperhead 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die ich nun ein jahr  habe! so nun geht die rechte mause taste zwischen durch recht komisch! 

und da mir blad das selbe Blüht was die Maus an geht kaufe ich mir lieber rechtzeitig ne neue! 


So nun zu meiner frag was ist der Grosen Unterschied zwischen der MX518 und der G5?


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

naja, es gibt schon einen Unterschied, bzw. mehrere. Die MX518 hab ich u.A. auch hier liegen, aber nichtmehr in Gebrauch. Die für mich beste Neuerung ist eindeutig die sehr raue Oberfläche. Außerdem arbeitet in der G5 ein Lasersensor und man kann das Gewicht anpassen. Die Form ist mit der MX518 identisch, du hast aber noch 4 LEDs für die DPI-Anzeige. Ob notwendig oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt.
Wenn du aber ein bischen mehr ausgeben möchtest und die (in meinen Augen) perfekte Maus haben möchest würde ich an deiner Stelle zur Logitech G9 greifen.
Bei Ring- und kleinem Finger finde ich bei der MX518/G5 einfach keine bequeme Position, das macht die G9 für meine Hände besser. Ist aber Ansichtssache, die MX518/G5 hat ebenso eine gigantisch gute Ergonomie.


----------



## Aromat05 (2. März 2009)

aha danke aber ich glaub die G9 ist mir zu teuer 139Fr ^^ Die G5 89Fr 

Und da ich schon ne MX518 hatte greif ich dann doch lieber wieder zu der G5 Ich wette das wirt besser kauf als die kacke Razer-_- ^^


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

auf jeden Fall! Ich hatte selbst eine Razer Lachesis und war absolut unzufrieden. Irgenwo hat Klos mal was geschrieben, was absolut stimmt. Design ist super, aber das wars auch schon. Ergonomie/Qualität einfach nur schlecht.
Laut Packung hält die G9 6Mio. Klicks auf jeder Taste aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das bekommt man so leicht nicht zusammen. 

140Fr sind doch ca. 90€? Also ich hab meine G9 für 55€ gekauft, das müssten so ca. 80Fr sein, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, wie man das umrechnet.

Die erste Suchmaschine die ich gefragt hab, hat mir 86Fr für die G9 ausgespuckt, also im Rahmen.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (2. März 2009)

Ich finde die G9 einfach sehr unhandlich. Hab sie neulich mal bei Saturn angefasst, und sie lag mir überhaupt nicht in der Hand. Kommt halt einfach drauf an wie groß die Hände sind.^^


----------



## Max der Orc (2. März 2009)

An deiner Stelle würde ich aber auf jedenfall die G9 mal im Laden testen gehen. Ich komme mit der nämlich überhaupt nicht zurecht. Ich habe auch die MX518, werde mir aber bald die G5 kaufen. Meine Hände schwitzen bei der MX518 immer so schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aromat05 (2. März 2009)

Ja da hat Chopi Recht! Vom aussehen ist alles super aber der Rest ist kacke!

Die Preis weiss auch nicht so genau weil auf der Offizielle HP steht für die G9 139 Franken und für die G5 109fr aber bei meinen Händler meines  Vertrauens ist die G9 129Fr und die G5 89fr ich glaub das ist dann je nach dem in jeden Handel Verschieden!


Die seite wäre Wog.ch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: G9 Finde ich schon vom aussehen er Undhatlich.


----------



## Max der Orc (2. März 2009)

Sorry Hans Würstchen wollt nicht fast das Gleiche sagen wie du, als ich nach den Posts geguckt habe war deiner aber noch nicht da.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (2. März 2009)

Max schrieb:


> Sorry Hans Würstchen wollt nicht fast das Gleiche sagen wie du, als ich nach den Posts geguckt habe war deiner aber noch nicht da.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie sieht es denn mit diesen komischen Schalen aus die bei der G9 dabei sind machen die einen Großartigen Unterschied?


----------



## Max der Orc (2. März 2009)

Klar die Maus wird dadurch kleiner, aber sie ist dann noch immer so eckig.


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

die machen einen gehörigen Unterschied. Aber im Laden anfassen find ich blödsinnig. Ich hab auch die G5 bzw. damals die MX518 in die Hand genommen und dachte "super!", also eingepackt und mit nach Hause genommen. Bedienen konnte ich sie dann absolut nicht. Auf den ersten Blick/Griff mag die G9 unhandlich wirken, das stimmt, aber das ist ein völlig neues Gefühl, wenn man die Maus nur mit den Fingern steuert als mit der ganzen Hand. Da kann man deutlich flotter und präziser sein.


----------



## Max der Orc (2. März 2009)

Im Notfall könntest du die Maus ja auch noch umtauschen, technisch ist die aber auf jeden Fall super die G9, zur Ergonomie kann ich ja nur meinen Ersteindruck sagen.
Was ist eigentlich mit der ganz neuen Maus die Logitech rausbringen soll/sollte, ich habe da mal so ein Video geguckt.


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

das ist die G9x. Im Prinzip das selbe wie die G9, nur mit grauer anstatt schwarzer Oberfläche und 5.000 anstatt 3.200 DPI.


----------



## Aromat05 (2. März 2009)

So nach Langem überlegen Zwischen G5,G9 Hab ich nun gerade einbestellt und sollte Mittwoch/Donnerstag kommen, Ich hab mich für die G5 Entschieden! weil ich die ja schon Von der MX518 kenne und wegen dem preis,

Ich fand  Einfach die G9 zu teuer! wen sie 30 fr Billiger gewesen wer hette ich sie Genommen! 

So Dann freu ich mich schon das ich meine kack Razer aus dem Fenster werfen kann.


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

wieviel hast du jetzt für die G5 (refresh?) bezahlt?


----------



## Aromat05 (2. März 2009)

Ich hab 89 Franken Bezahlt ich hette sie auch 10fr Billiger bekommen aber ja wegen 10 fr sterbe ich nicht, und aus er dem finde ich den laden Spitze ich hatte KL2 einen tag früher  bevor es raus kam.


So nun freu ich mich Aber schon Ganz Toll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendrin (2. März 2009)

Hi,

ich werde mir dann auch die G5 Refresh holen.
Werde sie aber beim blöd Markt holen. Sollte in etwa auf das Gleiche rauskommen, wie wenn ich sie im Inet bestelle, wegen den Versandkosten.

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Aromat05 (2. März 2009)

Dann Wünsch ich dir Viel spass ^^ Ich hab Meine Bestellt weil ich sonst keine zeit habe aus er samstags die zu kaufen.


----------



## Kaldreth (3. März 2009)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich werde mir dann auch die G5 Refresh holen.
> Werde sie aber beim blöd Markt holen. Sollte in etwa auf das Gleiche rauskommen, wie wenn ich sie im Inet bestelle, wegen den Versandkosten.
> ...



Also ich hab die G5 gestern noch im Saturn für 75 € gesehen!!! Bei Amazon kostet sie deutlich weniger! http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-G5-Laser-Mou...9161&sr=8-1 aber vielleicht ist sie bei MM ja noch günstiger! Bei Amazon zahlst du übrigens auch keinen Versand und die Maus ist in 2 Tagen da!


----------



## Aromat05 (4. März 2009)

So Ich ha gerade die mause ausgepackt angeschlossen Etc und ich finde  sie Cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Endlich mal wieder was schönes in der Hand! 

jaja aber das mit den gewichten ist so ne frag wiegt den die maus ohne Gewichte genau so viel wie die MX518?


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

da müsstest du sie auf eine Waage stellen. Ich persönlich hab bei meiner G9 4x7g reingepackt. Ich mag schwere Mäuse (aber nicht zu schwer)


----------



## Aromat05 (5. März 2009)

Guter Idee das mach ich mal wen ich zeit habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (5. März 2009)

Hatte heute endlich die Roccat Kone in Action in den Griffeln.

Geiles Teil!


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2009)

bah pfui, die Kone mag ich überhaupt nicht. Aber ist ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache. Vielleicht sollte ich mich auch mal live davon überzeugen, aber ich kenn niemanden, der die Maus hat. Mag sie mir jemand schenken, damit ich mich davon überzeugen kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tronnic² (5. März 2009)

Ich kann die Revoltec Fight Mouse Advanced empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (6. März 2009)

Weiss jemand wann die G9x raus kommt? Und gibt es schon Testexemplare bei Satrun etc.?


----------

